# Hello from Hershey and Nilla ** pics **



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

We haven't been around for a loooong while.  Just wanted to say hi  Hope everyone is doing well!

These were pics from our walk in the park yesterday. Don't worry, they weren't on the strollers the whole time. They also had their share of walking, just can't walk 3 miles like mom did


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

They are both so adorable!!! I love the stroller!! Every time I bring mines out my husband hides lol


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

What adorable babies!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I love the stroller and the adorable pups!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! Have missed you! Nilla and Hershey have grown up and grown gorgeous!! Love the pics--especially the one of them sleeping like two angels! <3 Don't disappear on us again!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So cute! What a nest stroller! Looks like they were loving it!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Cute! Where do you find a stroller like that? Its very cute! Not sure my boyfriend would agree but oh well  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Super cute looks like they had fun!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tabcat73 said:


> Cute! Where do you find a stroller like that? Its very cute! Not sure my boyfriend would agree but oh well
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got it from amazon.com. You can search for dog stroller and a bunch would come up. This one's brand is Bestpet. I think the more durable 9nes are pet gear but a bit more pricey.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh my goodness!! Have missed you! Nilla and Hershey have grown up and grown gorgeous!! Love the pics--especially the one of them sleeping like two angels! <3 Don't disappear on us again!


Thank you! Have got a lit of catching up to do. Good to see lulu and gidget again.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just precious!!! Love the pic of them sleeping in the stroller.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Aww how sweet! I love the one of them sleeping!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Wonderful pics.... I need a stroller like that, can you give me some info? what brand, size where i can get one???????????????


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

They're both looking great!! Nice to see pictures of them again! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashley01 (Jul 10, 2013)

They are so cute !!! Love the last pic 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How cute! Love the stroller! They can be very useful. I enjoyed mine so much when we traveled s lot for softball.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

That two of them sleeping is PRECIOUS!! I love Hershey's face. Everytime she smiles, <3 <3!!! Where did you find that stroller? I've been looking for one that isn't so deep. That looks like a good one.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

teetee said:


> That two of them sleeping is PRECIOUS!! I love Hershey's face. Everytime she smiles, <3 <3!!! Where did you find that stroller? I've been looking for one that isn't so deep. That looks like a good one.


Sorry for the late response 

Got it from amazon. It wasn't too deep as I put a pillow inside and they loved it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

aw, they are so cute and I LOVE the stroller!! They seam to love it too


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Those pics are precious! I love seeing Hershey's smile. She always looks so happy! And Nilla is just as sweet as ever!

PS. What brand stroller is that? I really like the size.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Lovely pups, bless. I should get my lazy fat bulldog a stroller he'd love it ha ha.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

teetee said:


> Those pics are precious! I love seeing Hershey's smile. She always looks so happy! And Nilla is just as sweet as ever!
> 
> PS. What brand stroller is that? I really like the size.


It's this one. 




I think the petgear brand looks more sturdy, but it is more expensive too.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They are both so precious! I love that big smile Hershey has in the second pic.


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

That is cute, my partner would never let me push Habby around in stroller. I've never met you but nilla and hershey look so cute!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks to all the comments!! 



TyChi said:


> That is cute, my partner would never let me push Habby around in stroller. I've never met you but nilla and hershey look so cute!


Hi TyChi. I used to be a regular here but took a break for about a year or so. Hopefully I'll hang around more often this time.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

What's the brand? Do you know? I gotta show my husband Hershey's smile haha. he'll love it.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

teetee said:


> What's the brand? Do you know? I gotta show my husband Hershey's smile haha. he'll love it.


The brand is BestPet.


----------

